

Alienware Area-51 m15x plagued by overheating & cracking - NetBear
http://www.engadget.com/2008/03/12/alienware-area-51-m15x-owners-outraged-by-overheating-cracking/
Alienware m15x owners have shelled out thousands of bucks in order to take home a serious piece of gaming hardware, only to find that their machine is overheating and / or developing cracks in the frame for no apparent reason.
======
goofygrin
I've actually been having problems with my XPS m1330.

Basically there is a design flaw on the top that causes a clicking right
beside the right arrow key.

I've had almost everything replaced in this laptop, a replacement shipped out
with a warped chassis and dead USB port and have spent HOURS dealing with
Dell, in home support and reinstalling software.

Right now, I'm on a frankenstein that's had LCD, wrist rest, top plastic, dvd
drive, cpu fan, heatpipe, and hard drive replaced.

Of course, there's nothing on the market that's under $1k that has all the
features of this machine, so I'm either stuck paying more money or dealing
with this jumble of hardware.

